# Rough starts and idle



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Lately the weather has been warming up, and I have also been paying a bit more attention to my engine sounds since I am not using the remote start as much. I have noticed that when i get in and start it, the car doesn't start for at least about 4-5 cranks. Before winter it was starting after 2. Also, today when I got in it to go home after work, I noticed that after starting, it sounded almost like it was sputtering at idle, so I gave it some gas, and I could definitely notice an uneven sound to it. I rolled down the windows when I started going but couldn't tell if it was happening while I was driving too. I have 13k miles on it, and all my gas for the past 2 months is coming from BP, and I haven't put any additives in it for a couple of tanks now.


Gas would cause what you're describing...Just bustin' them 

I hope it gets sorted out.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

So I had the issue with the Shell gas gelling, and now the BP is gonna cause sputtering? If that is the case...then just FML.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Lately the weather has been warming up, and I have also been paying a bit more attention to my engine sounds since I am not using the remote start as much. I have noticed that when i get in and start it, the car doesn't start for at least about 4-5 cranks. Before winter it was starting after 2. Also, today when I got in it to go home after work, I noticed that after starting, it sounded almost like it was sputtering at idle, so I gave it some gas, and I could definitely notice an uneven sound to it. I rolled down the windows when I started going but couldn't tell if it was happening while I was driving too. I have 13k miles on it, and all my gas for the past 2 months is coming from BP, and I haven't put any additives in it for a couple of tanks now.


I would take it straight to the dealer while it's acting up. It sounds to me like there may be a faulty injector(s) and/or glow plug(s). Also document the behavior in detail with a video.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I would like to take it to the dealer, but first I have to make sure I can either replicate the problem or have good details regarding it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I always try to rule out water in the fuel first. Maybe drain the filter bowl or change the filter. The dealer would likely do the same.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Water, and faulty injectors could cause what you describe, could be a bad electrical connection as well seeing that all of the fuel system is electronically controlled as opposed to mechanical systems of days gone by...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

If I take it to the dealer, is draining the fuel filter of water covered under warranty or will I likely be paying out of pocket for it? I would love to do it myself but unfortunately I don't have many tools or a jack. I will try to get a video today after work. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Luigi said:


> If I take it to the dealer, is draining the fuel filter of water covered under warranty or will I likely be paying out of pocket for it? I would love to do it myself but unfortunately I don't have many tools or a jack. I will try to get a video today after work.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My dealer drained the fuel filter without me even asking as part of the 2yr/24k free services. I thought it wasn't included, but they said it was.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> My dealer drained the fuel filter without me even asking as part of the 2yr/24k free services. I thought it wasn't included, but they said it was.


Agreed.

I would have to believe any service department that have anyone having something resembling social skills would have one of their techs take 10 minutes to drain water from a fuel filter or 5 minutes if it's already lifted up during service for free on a brand new car...Who knows?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Well today it was a bit colder, and I didn't notice it happening. It will be 50 on Friday, so I will pay more attention then. Seems to be happening when its warmer for some reason...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Well today it was a bit colder, and I didn't notice it happening. It will be 50 on Friday, so I will pay more attention then. Seems to be happening when its warmer for some reason...


Ugh, intermittent problems suck.


----------

